# Spalted Sweet Gum Crotch



## BassBlaster (Apr 29, 2012)

I purchased some blanks from a member of another forum last week site unseen. The guy always sends me really cool stuff so I knew I had nothing to worry about. This is what showed up!!!

This is spalted sweet gum crotch. I have some others that have orange spalt as well. This was really punky and really needed to be stabelized but a doused it with CA and turned away. This was also my first time ever turning a pen completely between centers. No mandrel and no bushings at all.

Sorry for the blurry pic but you can still see that crazy grain. Ive been trying to figure out my wifes D90 but I'm not having much luck. I guess I'm gonna have to go back to my cheapo Sony so I can take decent pics!!

Chrome Cigar finished with CA and polished to 12,000.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0810a.jpg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2012)

That's sweet! I gotta locate some sweet gum around here and get it to spalting!


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you turn pens? I can get you hooked up with the guy I get these blanks from but he only deals in pen blanks as far as I know.


----------



## JMC (Apr 30, 2012)

That's wicked Dennis. It just so happens I have to go look at an 8' SG stump tomorrow with root base attatched that has been blown over, seems everything was cleared except that. Don't know how long its been down but hoping a while after seeing your pen.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Do you turn pens? I can get you hooked up with the guy I get these blanks from but he only deals in pen blanks as far as I know.



I really appreciate it, but I haven't turned any pens for over a year now. Thanks so much for the offer though!:clapping:


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2012)

That's one sweet looking pen and some crazy spalting. Lot's of zone lines in that!!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I purchased some blanks from a member of another forum last week site unseen. The guy always sends me really cool stuff so I knew I had nothing to worry about. This is what showed up!!!
> 
> This is spalted sweet gum crotch. I have some others that have orange spalt as well. This was really punky and really needed to be stabelized but a doused it with CA and turned away. This was also my first time ever turning a pen completely between centers. No mandrel and no bushings at all.
> 
> ...


Wicked cool


----------



## danrs (May 2, 2012)

A really nice pen. I like that wood.


----------



## davidgiul (May 2, 2012)

danrs said:


> A really nice pen. I like that wood.


DANSR 
Nice website
Dave


----------



## bearmanric (May 2, 2012)

Very nice Turn. one of my future woods i want sweet gum. Looking ing good. Rick


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice pen...Hey i may be interested in some pen blanks does he have a web site or...?


----------



## justturnin (Jun 1, 2012)

Wowzers. That bad boy has a lot going for it. Nice one all the way around.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2012)

lion6255 said:


> Very nice pen...Hey i may be interested in some pen blanks does he have a web site or...?



No he dosnt have a site but he sells blanks on 2 other forums. I have tried multiple times to get him to join here but he was asked by another member not to.

I'll PM you his info. Hes a great guy to deal with.


----------

